# Đơn vị chuyên tư vấn, máy lạnh multi Daikin 1 dàn lạnh giá rẻ



## Thuanhailongvan (17/11/20)

*Máy lạnh multi Daikin cho biệt thự thêm phần sang trọng. Dịch vụ nào lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp nhất?*

Các sản phẩm của nhà Daikin gần như đã chiếm lĩnh cả thị trường điện lạnh, khi mà cữ hễ nhắc đến sản phẩm làm mát, hay máy lạnh cho không gian,… thì cái tên Daikin, lại được người ta réo gọi đầu tiên.

Với biệt thự, việc cẩn thận trong lựa chọn sản phẩm tốt nhất cho không gian cũng là đương nhiên, vì thế mà _máy lạnh multi Daikin_ lại một lần nữa khẳng định được sự tuyệt vời của nó khi dĩ nhiên chiếm spotlight, trở thành sản phẩm top đầu trong các sự lựa chọn của chủ đầu tư.


Nhưng có phải, chúng tôi đang tâng bốc sản phẩm này quá đà hay không? Hãy cũng theo dõi bài viết: *Máy lạnh multi Daikin cho biệt thự thêm phần sang trọng. Dịch vụ nào lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp nhất*? để biết rõ hơn về dòng sản phẩm này nhé!

Xem thêm:  may-lanh-multi-daikin-cho-biet-thu-them-phan-sang-trong-dich-vu-nao-lap-dat-chuyen-nghiep-nhat.html








*ĐÔI NÉT VỀ SẢN PHẨM MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN? MÁY CÓ GIÁ LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*


Đầu tiên, hãy cùng xem qua một vài nét đặc trưng cơ bản của *máy lạnh multi Daikin* này nhé:




Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và gas R32.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Tính năng nổi bật: Máy lạnh multi Daikin có khả năng kết nối đến 200% công suất. Nghĩa là với dàn nóng 4.0hp, Daikin cho phép bạn lắp đặt tổng công suất dàn lạnh là 8.0hp, tuy nhiên, khi tất cả dàn lạnh cùng hoạt động, thì hiệu suất làm việc của máy chỉ đạt được 80%.
Máy lạnh multi Daikin chỉ có duy nhất dòng Inverter, giúp tiết kiệm đến hơn 30% lượng điện năng được tiêu thụ, vì thế, bạn có thể thoải mái và an tâm sử dụng sản phẩm hơn mà không lo hóa đơn sẽ tăng cao.


Tiếp theo đây, Hải Long Vân sẽ đưa ra cho bạn bảng giá của *máy lạnh multi Daikin Gas R32* để bạn tham khảo nhé:


Đó là bởi vì chúng tôi là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng máy lạnh Daikin, được ủy quyền và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm máy lạnh tại trụ sở chính của hãng. Do vậy, máy lạnh multi Daikin tại chúng tôi luôn có giá vô cùng ưu đãi, mà vẫn đảm bảo an toàn, chất lượng nhất thị trường.










*DỊCH VỤ NÀO LẮP MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO BIỆT THỰ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP VÀ AN TOÀN NHẤT?*

Không cần phải mất công đi tìm đâu cho xa xôi nữa, vì ngay từ lúc bắt đầu, Hải Long Vân đã cùng đồng hành với bạn rồi, chúng tôi cũng rất tự tin trong việc cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp và an toàn nhất Sài Gòn này đấy. Vì sao ư? Có lẽ là nhờ 4 lý do sau đây:


Ngoài giá cực rẻ ưu đãi, chúng tôi còn sở hữu một đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong nghề, đã lắp đặt và thi công rất nhiều cho các công trình máy lạnh multi Daikin cho biệt thự hạng sang, và phần lớn, họ đều lựa chọn loại dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió à Bạn cũng biết loại máy này khó trong việc thi công thế nào rồi đúng chứ!


ật tư phụ được sử dụng như ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước, CP, ke đỡ,… đều được nhập trực tiếp từ Thái Lan, bảo đảm an toàn, chất lượng để tạo nên một hệ thống máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng đi vào hoạt động là “best” nhất.


Tư vấn tận tình, khảo sát nhanh chóng, báo giá trọn gói chính xác, làm việc trung thực chính là những phẩm chất mà Hải Long Vân từ rèn luyện mà có. Và nếu bạn cần được khảo sát gấp thì hãy báo với chúng tôi, trong vòng 2 tiếng, chúng tôi sẽ có mặt và làm việc ngay.









*LỜI KẾT.*

Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã cùng với nhau đi tìm hiểu về sản phẩm *máy lạnh multi Daikin cho biệt thự thêm phần sang trọng* và *dịch vụ nào lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp nhất * rồi! Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ là tiền đề và mang đến cho bạn sự tin tưởng hơn về sản phẩm máy lạnh n ày cho biệt thự, đồng thời yên tâm và cho Hải Long Vân một cơ hội để được mang đến không gian tuyệt vời và sự hài lòng cho bạn nhé!

Ngoài sự chuyên nghiệp và uy tín trong lắp đặt _máy lạnh multi Daikin cho biệt thự_, chúng tôi còn cung cấp thêm các mặt hàng điện lạnh khác như máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió,… cho mọi công trình lớn nhỏ miễn là cần đến sự trợ giúp của máy lạnh.


ừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để được nhân viên của Hải Long Vân phục vụ nhiệt tình nhé!

Nguồn link tham khảo:   https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/chuyen-tu-van-thiet-ke-thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-multi-chuyen-nghiep-nhat.html


----------

